# Page Loading Problems



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondering if others are having problems surfing the site?

The site will load a partial on the page, but leave out topics or all the posts a majority of the time for the last 3 days.

This does not happen every time, but has been happening often. It also seems to be getting increasingly worse. Was thinking I was having pc problems, but I just had my wife pop in and attempt to navigate around and she encountered the same issues.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

It's being discussed here also.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=75986

I believe it may be due to updates.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you Longshot, I looked for another thread on this; obviously not hard enough.


----------

